# Sunday run for closer in Group, & state snaps



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

With forcast seas of around 1', I need to run my Yammies. Looking for crew, as I might have 3 spots open. No bananas, no booze, no drugs. I'll be running out of Surfsdie early. 24' 05 Robalo cc with 4 strokes. I'll be down at the boat today, & plan on a Sun run, & maybe a Mon run. so call 832-687-5426.....Wade


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

usual split on costs...no, can't afford a freebie run.


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

Any chance of a looking for some Tuna?


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry aggie, I won't be running far enough for Tuna, I might do it someday, if the crew wants to foot the entire bill for the fuel/bait/ice, & only ice cream conditions.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

be careful there that would be considered a charter in the law's eyes..


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

No it wouldn't, as long as someone doesn't profit it's a not a charter. Having crew pay the fuel bill if far from profiting on an offshore trip.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

this sun post was dated Oct. 31st


----------

